# A family looking to move to Canada.



## teamdaly (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi everyone.

I don't even know where to start haha

We're Irish family,(well I'm S.Korean married to Irish.)

We've been Thinking to move to Canada/Australia but it seems like Canada might be better for us.

Where is good for a family with young kids?

my husband is a financial advisor,has exprience 13years+ 

and I was a hairdresser,now a full time mum. our kids are 5 and 2 ...

question is that my husband's job is not on the list,in this case 

Should we get an agency to help us with everything or send cv(s) directly to companies in Canada?

and Does my husband need to take IELTS? and if so ,Do I have to take one too because I'm Korean? 

I thnk that if we want to move in a year or two time we should be

getting ready now,We're just looking into every option really and found it so confusing. 

sorry about random questions,like I said I don't even know where to start 

thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

teamdaly said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I don't even know where to start haha
> 
> ...


I like to share some suggestions, if I may.

* Try to narrow down where you would like to live. Country/Province(State)/City
* Try to learn as much as you can about that particular place. Climate, economy, etc
* Weight your options, for example: are you looking to settle permanently in that place? or, do you want to live the Expat life for awhile?
* Look for a similarities. For example, businesses/industries where you and your husband can find employment
* Have a look at this: Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada
* Try not to set a timetable if you aren't sure where to start.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Since neither of you have a job on the list, one of you will have to get a job offer from a Canadian company, that company will have to apply for a Labour Market Option (LMO) to employ from out of country and that person will be granted a Temporary Work Permit (TWP), as well as visas for the rest of the family.

That job will answer a lot of questions for you, that said given your husbands job, I would think you will most likely have the best luck applying for jobs in major cities. That said, almost everywhere in Canada is good for families and kids, from Victoria to St. John's, IMHO.


----------



## teamdaly (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks very much for your reply

Would you know anything about IELTS that I asked above?

thanks 




G-Mo said:


> Since neither of you have a job on the list, one of you will have to get a job offer from a Canadian company, that company will have to apply for a Labour Market Option (LMO) to employ from out of country and that person will be granted a Temporary Work Permit (TWP), as well as visas for the rest of the family.
> 
> That job will answer a lot of questions for you, that said given your husbands job, I would think you will most likely have the best luck applying for jobs in major cities. That said, almost everywhere in Canada is good for families and kids, from Victoria to St. John's, IMHO.


----------



## dee76 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi we are also thinking of nova scotia and have five kids. Nervous about doing it but feel we have no choice. Would love to keep in touch to see how you are getting on with everything. There is so much to think and do


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

teamdaly said:


> thanks very much for your reply
> 
> Would you know anything about IELTS that I asked above?
> 
> thanks


IELTS are not required for a LMO/TWP.


----------



## simply (Jan 6, 2012)

It should be mentioned that TWP (temporary work permit) are not guaranteed to be renewed.

With the economy in a slump everywhere unless the job is deemed needed (lacking local workforce) you may not get approval or may not get renewed.

I know someone that was not renewed and sent back to Ireland. The office spoke of the economy and the whatnot mentioned above as the reasons for the clampdown.

About head hunters or direct..
Go direct. Many staffing agencies take their cut from your wages. That means that the guy next to you is doing the exact same job for a couple dollars more an hour. Not a happy feeling.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

simply said:


> About head hunters or direct..
> Go direct. Many staffing agencies take their cut from your wages. That means that the guy next to you is doing the exact same job for a couple dollars more an hour. Not a happy feeling.


I do a lot of hiring, and in my experience, I can say the above is not true. When we advertise a position we put it out direct as well as to agencies for the same rate. We pay a fee to the agencies, but expect a better quality of resume (vetted) to come through. Many agencies offer a "refund" (actually a credit towards next hire) if a placed employee does not work out after 3 months. I would recommend the shotgun approach, list with agencies AND go direct to companies. It's good to have someone working for you, I know a LOT of HR deptartments that don't even advertise direct and use agency only (A LOT), so if you are trying to go it alone, there are jobs out there (good jobs!) you will never see!


----------

